
Did I Make a Mistake Selling Del.icio.us to Yahoo? - walterbell
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/amp/2018/10/did-i-make-a-mistake-selling-del-icio-us-to-yahoo.html?__twitter_impression=true
======
jones1618
The short answer is yes.

Yahoo has proven over and over that they don't understand community or know
how to capitalize on crowd wisdom. After Yahoo took over del.icio.us, they
didn't know what to do with it despite it being a huge trove of valuable data:
1) desirable, tagged sites, 2) the social network, and 3) the tags/interests
of del.icio.us users.

Yahoo made similar blunders when it acquired Flickr, alienating its most
active users.

